# need help starting 30gal!!!



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey everybody! i've kept south american cichlids for about 5 years now and i might want to try to start an african tank. i have a 30gal that i would put the fish in. i know that i would want a high pH and rocks(that could help with the pH). my main concern is stocking the tank right now. 

i don't know which species would be cool and fit in my tank. i really like pretty fish that will swim up to meet me. i went to petsmart today and here is a list of some of the ones that i saw that i liked:


Venustus (giraffe)
Ice blue zebra cichlid
Acei
Bumble Bee 
prange blotch peacock
Auratus
Electric blue cichlid

i don't know which if any of these would work in a 30 gal or what kind of cichlids they would work with but i would love to. 

also if anybody has any other suggestions i would really appreciate it!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only one of these that could possibly be kept in a 30 long term is the Acei and that is pushing it. Venustus are nice fish that get huge. Auratus and Electric Blue Johanni are mean mean mean. 

My suggestions are 
1) don't shop at petsmart, join a cichlid club or an aquarium society 
2) get a 55 gallon tank
3) check out cichlid forum.com


----------



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am fairly new to cichilds but from my readings and from what people tell me...you could put yellow labs and acie together...if they interest you. yellows do not get as big as other cichlids and also iv read...correct me if im wrong...but the male to female ratio deal isnt as strict as with other cichlids...just be sure to have enough hiding spots for all of the fish plus some.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you could keep acei and labs together and more than one male, but NOT IN A 30 Gallon TANK. They are less aggressive than other mbuna, but they are still territorial. I think if you overstock it, you will eventually have problems. Keep one harem in a 30 or get a bigger tank.


----------



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for clarifying emc7


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had some problems with the acie in my 30 gal. It was getting really aggressive and it killed a couple of fish (there was 5 in there) so I took it and traded it back to the pet store. Electric blues and Electric yellows go good together and look good. But make sure you get male electric blues, it doesnt matter for yellows.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You CAN have a successful cichlid tank with a 30 gallon, but it is very limiting to work with such small space. I tried it and i had a successful sommunity of yellow labs, zebras, and some assorted nonagressive cichlids. There was alot of agression even with the less agressive species. In my opinion if you want to stick with the 30 gallon, get a harem of yellow labs or some similar small cichlid consisting of one male and 3-5 females.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't try this, but IMO. You either have very little in a tank or over stock it. I don't know how it works but my lfs has a 55 gal with over 30 Large cichlids and there all african, and theres no aggresion (serious aggression)


----------

